# My PLR16 by Kel-tec finally finished



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just wanted to share my pics with some people that can appresiate gun porn!!!

Sorry no pic due to taking it appart until I get all legal stuff needed. Thanks for all the help keeping me out of prison guys, you are appressiated. I want it put back that way so i will pay whatever it takes for being legal and then repost pics for u guys. to be continued...........


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

well lets see that badazz gun


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Removed due to agruement

For Stanley13


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice Weapon


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

if thats a forward grip i sure hope this is registered as a AOW with atf.....just saying


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*question*



ouija said:


> if thats a forward grip i sure hope this is registered as a AOW with atf.....just saying


 
That may be a forward grip please tell me why u say that? It is classed as a pistol. Please share any info I need to know.Thanks


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

if i remember correctly a forward grip on a pistol without a tax stamp (AOW) any other weapon is a felony.....


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2006/04/041006-openletter-nfa-adding-vertical-fore-grip.html


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*well that sucks*

Damn I guess ill have to take it off. But it also seems that even the cover over the barell may have to go also? Such a pain in the ass. Guess its a good thing I posted this before going to the gun range!!!Thanks

Atleast Ill always have the pics to look at!!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

ouija said:


> http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2006/04/041006-openletter-nfa-adding-vertical-fore-grip.html


 
Oops, now how do I delete that picture? :sweatdrop:


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

be sure you know the laws thats a ten year sentence in your hands.....vertical pistol grips are against the law unless you have a aow tax stamp...from what i understand the angled grips are okay but i would call atf first....

not sure i would want any pictures laying around and i sure as hell wouldnt want that picture floating around the internet...


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*taken off*

yeah so it is removed and i guess its not a crime to have a pic with one as long as it is not that way when they show up!!!And a police officer is who sold me every piece of the build and he didnt say anything about these laws???? Actually the barrel cover came on it.

O and by the way at 75 yards u can touch the shots (2)with a quater!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

It wouldn't be illegal to put a bipod on it would it?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If they (the ATF) *really* want to screw with you -- just having the pistol and the vertical foregrip in the same physical location can be considered "constructive possession" (especially since photo evidence exists with it installed), also a chargeable offense...

As this poor Florida resident found out the hard way...

http://blog.princelaw.com/2009/9/1/florida-man-arrested-for-constructive-possession-of-an-sbr/

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/forums/posts.aspx?postID=18299&postRepeater1-p=1#27762

Just take it to Jay's or Ammunition Sales Co. and let them register it as an AOW on a Form 2 and then transfer it to you on a Form 4 -- for a $5 tax stamp.


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

at this point with that picture posted its a little beyond constructive possession i would take it down


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

scubapro said:


> If they (the ATF) *really* want to screw with you -- just having the pistol and the vertical foregrip in the same physical location can be considered "constructive possession" (especially since photo evidence exists with it installed), also a chargeable offense...
> 
> As this poor Florida resident found out the hard way...
> 
> ...


Well no worries they are now in very separate locations. And i live in AL so are all these rules the same for me or are you all quoting Fl law or federal?


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

atf is federal......


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, it's Federal law. Rest assured, there are ATF agents tasked with visiting these various forums in hopes of finding violations.

When I was going through my SBR build for my HK USC/UMP project, I took the base firearm to the gunsmith first -- then began to acquire all of the other bits needed to do the build, because I didn't want to run the risk of having it all in one place (my car) on the way to his shop in Daytona Beach -- and getting stopped for a traffic violation...


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*thanks*



Apollo46 said:


> Removed due to agruement
> 
> For Stanley13


Thanks for removing!
Hey I really appresiate you posting for me and I know it seemed like a argument but it most likely saved me prison time? I really like this forum and glad i found it! I darn sure was going to the range on next off day LOL!!!But when I get the stamp and whatever I need ill post for yall again. I want it that way so ill pay what ever to be legal and assemble again.Thanks


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

ouija said:


> at this point with that picture posted its a little beyond constructive possession i would take it down


yup, that thar is prima facie evidence. :yes:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> yup, that thar is prima facie evidence. :yes:


 
I stand corrected, that "was". Good to go now. :thumbup:


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't waste the tax stamp on a Keltec, it's completely up to you, but if I am going to get an AOW, it won't be a keltec


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Do tell*



Apollo46 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't waste the tax stamp on a Keltec, it's completely up to you, but if I am going to get an AOW, it won't be a keltec


Well what would you compare to it and waste the time and money on. I really like this Kel-tec more than anything i have ever shot and i currently own @ 45 guns but only 10 assault style. Can you tell me whats wrong with the plr16 maybe i have missed something but never the target and never jammed yet with 500 rounds through it and 5 differ clips used. Love it


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

"And a police officer is who sold me every piece of the build and he didnt say anything about these laws???? Actually the barrel cover came on it."




Yeah but they can get away with it and half of them dont really know the SBR, AOW, C3 rules themselves.

Just take the fwd grip off and dont worry about all the potential BS you may get into.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Stanley13 said:


> Well what would you compare to it and waste the time and money on. I really like this Kel-tec more than anything i have ever shot and i currently own @ 45 guns but only 10 assault style. Can you tell me whats wrong with the plr16 maybe i have missed something but never the target and never jammed yet with 500 rounds through it and 5 differ clips used. Love it


400-500 rounds through my SU16B and no problems, love Kel Tec.....try folding an AR in half and stuffing it in your back pack.....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Apollo46 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't waste the tax stamp on a Keltec, it's completely up to you, but if I am going to get an AOW, it won't be a keltec


I agree there are cheaply made I've had three and they all had there issues, I think I got my first one free with a tank of gas and a big gulp. Buy a quality HK, or somthing.


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

I've had issues with several upper tier brand firearms just the same, sent an HK USP back TWICE! Just got a Sig 238 and it had issues right out of the box, slide lock on every round. Seems they "forgot" a spring during assembly....hell even the Gen 4 Glocks had hangups initially!

Kel-Tec, while at a lower price point, still makes a decent product. I've got close to 1K rounds through my PF9 without so much as a hiccup...dont' let anyone dissuade you bud. I've shot a few PLRs myself and while not for me style wise, it did everything I needed it to. I'm about to pick up an RFB as well. 

And "wasting" a tax stamp? An AOW is a whopping 5 bucks, a signature and a long wait. Dont get how it's wasted? Just my 2 cents.


----------

